# Household Appliances



## Raezza (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello all long time lurker first time posting. Everyone asks such great questions that are so thoroughly answered, I have never found a need to post. 

Well now it is my turn... My family and I are all set to make the move, over the years we have built a our family house in Pangasinan, we leave Alaska on Aug 11 and will arrive Aug 13th. My first priority is outfitting the house with new appliances. I have about $25k budgeted for household goods. I am a Costco kind of guy so was excited to see posts about S&R I am sure I will be a regular there. I am curious if any of you have purchased appliances there? Anyone with experiences with Abenson appliance store? 

Thanks and I have quite a few other questions now that I think of it but better search first...

Take care

Rob


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I purchased 2 TV's last month at S&R, they have a good selection with prices about the same as Abenson and SM Appliance. They also have washer/dryers, refrigerator/freezers and they recently acquired Tecnogas ranges. Tecnogas is an Italian made range like La Germania, they had a 4 burner (3gas 1elect) and 4 burner(all gas) models.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Watch out for the local stores they never seem to have exactly what you want (but they do have it or know where to get it) and never give in to something else they offer you, they try to sell junk they've overstocked on and usually they make you buy the showroom product (not always), if there's something you need and they carry it then try to order it or go somewhere else.

I don't complain and ask so many questions anymore, its like banging your head on the wall, I've learned from watching Philippine citizens if they don't have what you want or you don't like their service you say nothing and try another spot...just say thank you and walk out there's so many options and other stores, I've heard so much about S & R and someday I'll shop there, it's too far from me currently, I don't live in cities.

I'd bring those fillet knives though and bring bags of them and some sort of quality knife sharpener with the wheels, I don't see any of that stuff here and if you do find either, it'll cost you. I went around the thrift shops buying up all their fillet and quality knives, heavy duty forks, spoons especially the smaller forks and spoons, dirt cheap stateside but pricey here. Same with steel pots, get the heavy duty bottomed steel pots and thick steel cookware, great with the Induction cookers.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'd bring those fillet knives though and bring bags of them and some sort of quality knife sharpener with the wheels, I don't see any of that stuff here and if you do find either, it'll cost you. I went around the thrift shops buying up all their fillet and quality knives, heavy duty forks, spoons especially the smaller forks and spoons, dirt cheap stateside but pricey here. Same with steel pots, get the heavy duty bottomed steel pots and thick steel cookware, great with the Induction cookers.


S&R has a lot of quality items in these categories. I bought a relatively inexpensive set of knives (Pure Komanchi 2) at Costco before I left and they have these at S&R here. Turned out to be good knives but not fancy.

The appliances at S&R are fine but if you are not picking it up, you need to check the delivery charge. They had a dryer I was interested in at a competitive price but the delivery charge from Angeles to Subic was too high. I'm not sure where your nearest S&R will be.

I have had good luck buying appliances at Western Appliances. They always give me good discount when paying cash. I have bought a TV, frig, washer and other misc. items there.


----------



## Raezza (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the great advice, especially about not complaining and asking so many questions when making a big purchase, I have done that in the past and now that I am there to stay I will have plenty of time to get exactly what I want.

I have already shipped my kitchen stuff, just bought a set of Kirkland SS pots and pans and all of my cast iron stuff also good knives for me and knives for others to use. 

Thanks for the heads up on Western Appliances, I will definitely check them out as I am looking to get the best deal I can and will be paying cash. Do you think it is worth it for me to come in alone and window shop then let my wife come in without me to wheel and deal? 

Thanks again
Rob


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Steel pots, bake ware and utensils*



Raezza said:


> Thanks for the great advice, especially about not complaining and asking so many questions when making a big purchase, I have done that in the past and now that I am there to stay I will have plenty of time to get exactly what I want.
> 
> I have already shipped my kitchen stuff, just bought a set of Kirkland SS pots and pans and all of my cast iron stuff also good knives for me and knives for others to use.
> 
> ...


Those Kirkland Stainless Steel pots look nice and the thick plating on the bottom a huge plus when cooking with Induction stove tops. I'd definitely check out an electric oven, something I'm gonna get but currently stuck with gas stoves...Ugh, gas stoves are plenty and there's no shortage, electric ovens will be a challenge.

Good thing you're bringing plenty of knives they sometimes get legs and before you know it your stuck with looking for some quality ones. Iron pots and skillets, these are very nice and hard to find here, I did find a large round iron skillet with one side smooth the other ridged for about 900 pesos but this happened one time and now I don't see them anymore, another kitchen must is the Pyrex ware, there again it was for sale one time and now I don't see it anymore.

Utensils and quality ones are hard to come by, some I feel aren't even safe to cook with the plastic is questionable, I'm still using the utensils, potato mashers, apple splitter, peeler I brought from the states, stuff here looks okay till you take it home and its a one use utensil, looks identical though.

On a positive note I'm on my 3rd toaster and finally bought the one that my wife kept telling me to get, I got stuck on the toaster look stateside, the one you load from the top (these are dirt cheap and junk), so I had my wife along and she told me to try it, sure enough this is the best toaster I've ever used and it cost me 600 pesos, it uses a ceramic heating unit on the top and bottom, here's picture of the unit, we get better deals then these appliance chains, we shop at Chinese owned stores, mom and pop spots.
https://www.abenson.com.ph/products/sot-603

So I'd bring your wife along when shopping for appliance items.


----------



## Raezza (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you for the advice on induction vs gas... I have been using electric coils for years and yearned for gas... I have never considered induction thinking it was just fancy electric... Guess I need to do more research. Also didn't even think of bringing new cooking utensils, they are so cheap at costco I think I will throw a set in my last BB box. 

Never thought of small mom and pop appliance stores, but you have helped me realize something and I will definitely include them in my search.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cooking methods*



Raezza said:


> Thank you for the advice on induction vs gas... I have been using electric coils for years and yearned for gas... I have never considered induction thinking it was just fancy electric... Guess I need to do more research. Also didn't even think of bringing new cooking utensils, they are so cheap at costco I think I will throw a set in my last BB box.
> 
> Never thought of small mom and pop appliance stores, but you have helped me realize something and I will definitely include them in my search.


Gas is probably the easiest way to cook but it comes with danger's we use the gas but I'm getting tired of lugging gas tanks around or paying someone to do it for me, those burners begin to rust and wear out, they don't last and neither do the rubber hoses that connect the gas tank. I'm finding that my induction cooker doesn't use much energy because of the quick heating and the safety feature of cooling off very fast. 

Induction cooking is as immediate as gas, so I prefer the Induction cooker but it gets hot in a second and requires the thicker steel clad bottomed pots, its safe though, once you remove the pot it will shut off after one minute and it cools off in an instant.

Can't stand the bread here other than very early in the morning's they sell Pandesal (certain places only), it's good but sometimes we get hungry for bread late at nights and I don't want to cook bread in a gas stove, the stove really expends or burns down the gas quickly, same with cooking roasts or turkeys, gas is a very expensive way for heating a stove. Gas has it's benefits, its easier to cook with and during power outages that's the way to go but the power grid sure has improved over the years.

One more thought I forgot to buy a large crock pot and ended up shipping one here and the total cost for a Hamilton Beach 7 1/2 quart crock pot with shipping was 8,000 pesos. I found only a few crock pots here and they were very small and the cost was 5000 pesos plus, I wanted to find a more quality crock pot but they wouldn't ship this to the Philippines same with expensive espresso machines, someone does sell these but good luck finding the business and the price will be similar as if you shipped yourself but add in your transportation and food costs looking for this special spot in Manila and the product will end up costing you an arm and a leg.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Bought an 8L slow cooker from Lazada for 1600 pisos. Works great same as crock pot. Lazada is an on line company that delivers to your door. You can pay on line in advance or COD. Kyowa KW-2858 8L Slow Cooker (Stainless Silver)


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We bought a Samsung Refrigerator from Imperial Appliance Store. They have all the different appliances but don't know if they are in the Manila area or not as we are in Iloilo. 

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Kitchen appliances*



bidrod said:


> Bought an 8L slow cooker from Lazada for 1600 pisos. Works great same as crock pot. Lazada is an on line company that delivers to your door. You can pay on line in advance or COD. Kyowa KW-2858 8L Slow Cooker (Stainless Silver)


That's an excellent price Bidrod, I don't hear to many expats talking about or using these but I checked it out real nice, I guess things are looking up after 5 years. I use these for chili and beef roasts, cooking whole chickens, potatoes and the works. 

I'm ready for an espresso machine, mine has been broken a very long time and I'm due for a new coffee maker.


----------



## akosiligaya (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, my husband and I have experiences buying appliances at Abenson's and S&R. 
We purchased an AC at Abenson's, and so far so good. You'll have to get your own installer.
We've purchased a big screen TV at SM with a free washing machine.
So far so good for both as well, and we'll be here 3 years in September.
We purchased a microwave at Wilcon, and it went kaput on the 4th month.
We did find a repair shop that replaced its microtron(?) and it's operating normally again.
(Local area is Subic Bay/Olongapo).
We purchased a big side-by-side refrigerator from Western (LG), and so far so good.
Same is true for 3 ACs from Western... so far so good.
However, small appliances such as rice cooker, small oven/toaster, convection oven, etc... BEWARE.
Locally purchased ones don't seem to last long.
We are on our third toaster/oven, and third rice cooker that will soon go kaput again.
Went to the US recently and brought back a wireless printer and bread maker (110v). 
Most imports at S&R and any other store such as Puregold have a markup of minimum 30%.
So if you're sending balikbayan boxes here, you might as well get good ones at Costco.
Same for knives, heavy pots. I brought most of those in BB boxes.
Beware that most sellers at stores will tell you what you want to hear.
Some are just dense in the head.... others are smart in their field but very rare.
If you're looking for specific details on anything to get it at par to American standards, you'll be getting blank stares or you'll be hearing made up stories.
Overall, you'll learn these things as you get around shopping.
San Fernando is a good place to shop.... SM, Wilcon, Home Depot, Western, etc.
Have fun!!


----------



## Raezza (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you all for the awesome input... I just added our crockpot to the list of things going into the last BB boxes. Looks like my ideas of doing everything at one place might not be a great idea, I was thinking I would have better leverage and get a better deal if I did everything at one place. Now I am thinking I will need to at least shop around and get educated on what I really need vs want. 

How successful have you all been at running the deal process, in the past I have let my wife and family run the deal, they are great in the market but I get a feeling they are a bit timid when it comes to large purchases. I am a big proponent of voting with my feet, I want to be more involved but the language barrier has prevented me from participating in the past. This time I really want to be more involved... Am I expecting too much? I don't want to be the ugly foreigner and won't allow myself to do that.

My house is in Bugallon, so Dagupan is the closest big city, I guess we'll start there before we do the S&R trip. I assume that places like S&R are not open to negotiation, where as the smaller places probably have more flexibility when it comes to someone wanting to purchase several large items.

Take care
Rob


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

If you really want something specific form a locally known manufacturer, big stores like SM, Robinsons, Abensons, Western and Savers Mart could special order it for you. Give or take a week and they will ring you up once they have the item/s. 
At SM 51% downpayment is needed.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Raezza said:


> Thank you all for the awesome input... I just added our crockpot to the list of things going into the last BB boxes. Looks like my ideas of doing everything at one place might not be a great idea, I was thinking I would have better leverage and get a better deal if I did everything at one place. Now I am thinking I will need to at least shop around and get educated on what I really need vs want.
> 
> How successful have you all been at running the deal process, in the past I have let my wife and family run the deal, they are great in the market but I get a feeling they are a bit timid when it comes to large purchases. I am a big proponent of voting with my feet, I want to be more involved but the language barrier has prevented me from participating in the past. This time I really want to be more involved... Am I expecting too much? I don't want to be the ugly foreigner and won't allow myself to do that.
> 
> ...


At big major stores you could ask for cash discounts, often it is around 10-30% of the actual retail price. 
At SM ask for manager or supervisor and get straight to business 

Also be sure to get membership discount/loyalty cards. At a minimal cost, about a 100 pesos at SM, they add points to it for every purchase and you receive special discounts once you present it at the cashier before check out ON TOP of the negotiated price.

From my experience SM is very transparent on their price list. They will even let you see the actual manufacturers list of prices.

ALSO there are "bundled" items on sale. I bought an LG aircon unit with a heavily discounted LG LED flat TV just a few months ago.

You could fill up a house with just going to one major appliance store.

I for one don't like to go around window shopping and wasting time only to get confused more 

Good luck to you and welcome to the Philippines!


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

We send all are small kitchen appliances from the states. Toaster, rice cooker, mixer, crockpot, coffee pot, food processor..Ect.Ect.Ect. 
also sent dutch oven, and all the pots and pans and baking dishes.


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Its funny my wife has a brand new microwave open still in box that been sitting in our bedroom for two years. I have tried to teach her the benefits but its a culture thing. I think I would get the same result with a crock pot too. It seems in her mind electricity cost too much and thus outweighs the convenience. For stuff made in the U.S just be careful because they run 220 volts there not the 110 so some items need a voltage regulator ( step down). Good luck in your new beginning.


----------

